# How we got Callie [and Puffy]



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

When I was five, my parents got me a kitten from my friend's cat's most recent litter. We named him Sylvester because he was black and white, and he was really MY cat. He was always sitting on me, sleeping on my bed, letting me carry him around. I was SO SAD when he died at age 16. I was 21. It was really hard losing him, but I wanted another cat pretty much right away. My family and friends were really shocked that I wanted another cat already. I didn't feel like I was replacing him, though, as long as I didn't get another black and white cat. Within a couple weeks, someone my grandma worked with had taken in a pregnant feral cat. The cat was super pregnant and gave birth very soon after she took her in. She had 4 kittens, and she gave birth to them in a big tire in their basement, so they named the kittens names that had to do with tires, like "Goodyear" and "Sidewall". lol. My mom, my grandma and I went to see the kittens when they were about 4 weeks old. There were two Calicos, a Torbie, and a fat, gray fluffy one. They were all females except for the gray one. The gray one was already spoken for, so we had the pick of the two calicos and the torbie. I couldn't decide between one of the calicos and the torbie. So after trying to decide, my mom said, "Why don't we take both?" And I was like, "REALLY?" lol. I wasn't expecting that. So she called my dad to ask him, and he said it was fine. So anyway, we claimed the torbie and one of the calicos. We were able to bring them home a few weeks later, and we named the Calico "Callie" (lol I know- not so original. Blame my mom. hehe), and the Torbie we named "Puffy"... and she really lived up to her name. She grew up to be very round. lol.
Sadly, Puffy got sick last year. We'd brought her to the vet a few times and they couldn't find anything wrong. After she'd been sick for about 6-8 months, they finally found that she had a very large tumor on her liver. They weren't sure if it was cancer or not. They'd have to do an exploratory surgery. But they didn't think she'd make it through that surgery because she was so sick at that point. So we had to have her put to sleep. ( We still miss her. 
But Callie is still as crazy as ever! D


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm sorry about Puffy. It's always had to lose cats, as they are members of the family. But I am glad to hear Callie is doing well.


----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

I commented on their photos before their story so I didn't realize gorgeous Puffy was no longer with us. I'm so sorry, that is so hard. You guys were so lucky to have each other!


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

feedmycats said:


> I commented on their photos before their story so I didn't realize gorgeous Puffy was no longer with us. I'm so sorry, that is so hard. You guys were so lucky to have each other!


Thanks.
Yeah, I didn't expect everyone to have read this thread before looking at the pictures I posted in the other one, so it's ok.


----------

